# JHX - James Hardie Industries



## still_in_school (30 July 2004)

Morning Guys,

JHX, plummets this morning by 9.2%, have checked up on it further... not happy... and just as the stock is going up too...

Cheers,
sis


----------



## GreatPig (30 July 2004)

*Re: JHX - plumpets (last call at 9.2% drop this mo*

sis,

I'm not sure that what the stock has been doing recently would be called "going up". While the average price has been creeping up a bit, I'd say it's more been ranging sideways on a longer-term down trend.

That's my interpretation anyway 

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Joe Blow (30 July 2004)

*JHX down 9.2%*

Has this got something to do with all those compensation claims by people who are dying from exposure to asbestos?

Wasn't this on 60 minutes on Sunday?


----------



## Jett_Star (30 July 2004)

*Re: JHX - plumpets (last call at 9.2% drop this mo*

I saw that segment on 60 minutes.

That is wrong!  

It's all about the dollar... people are 'immaterial' to multi-nationals like JHX


----------



## JetDollars (31 July 2004)

*Re: JHX - plumpets (last call at 9.2% drop this mo*

It was also on 7:30 Report last wednesday. It was a comprehensive report on TV. While I was watching it, I thought the share price will heading south the next day. Short Selling opportunity.


----------



## still_in_school (31 July 2004)

*Re: JHX - plumpets (last call at 9.2% drop this mo*

tell me about it guys... lol.. i lost money...  :-[

Cheers,
sis


----------



## JetDollars (31 July 2004)

*Re: JHX - plumpets (last call at 9.2% drop this mo*

SIS,

Why buy Abestos when you can buy bread instead...LOL


----------



## ghotib (21 September 2004)

*JHX - wtf?*

Maybe this is a "Psychology of Markets" question, but I'll ask it here anyway. 

Does anyone on this board see any rational justification for the jump in James Hardie's share price this afternoon? If so, what is it?

As far as I can see, the report virtually recommends criminal charges against the CEO and CFO. It also cautiously endorses the company's proposed method of ensuring victim compensation, but unions and governments in Australia, the Netherlands, and the US have already flagged their dissatisfaction. Why is this good news?

Bewildered Ghoti


----------



## Lucstar (22 September 2004)

*Re: Jhx - Wtf?*

The reason for the recent jump of JHX is that the news of this stock did not come out to be as bad as people thought it would be. Let me explain. When the enquiry went through and people knew that there would be movement with JHX, the share price at that present moment already took into consideration of the negative enquiry. Now that the news came out, people realised that the news was not as bad as they thought it would be. (But still it wasn't good news) and therefore you have your price increase. Thats what i think anyway.


----------



## stockGURU (22 September 2004)

*Re: Jhx - Wtf?*

On a personal level, I wouldn't go near this stock with a ten foot pole.

In my opinion the way they have handled this issue of victim compensation is appalling.


----------



## ghotib (22 September 2004)

*Re: Jhx - Wtf?*



			
				Lucstar said:
			
		

> The reason for the recent jump of JHX is that the news of this stock did not come out to be as bad as people thought it would be. Let me explain. When the enquiry went through and people knew that there would be movement with JHX, the share price at that present moment already took into consideration of the negative enquiry. Now that the news came out, people realised that the news was not as bad as they thought it would be. (But still it wasn't good news) and therefore you have your price increase. Thats what i think anyway.




Nobody knows what the ultimate compensation figures are going to be or when they'll be paid. I presume they're not included in the company's balance sheet, since that was part of the point of the whole stinking arrangement. So the present share price takes into consideration an unknown but multi-billion dollar liability? I don't think so, though I agree with you that many people buying it do.

GURU, I also agree with you that the way the victim compensation issue was handled is terrible. Still, no one will gain anything if it's forced into collapse.

Ghoti


----------



## nikblack (29 September 2004)

*JHX - Problems almost over and a return to better times?*

Hi,

I am new to this board and new to regular trading in general. I would like to get some opinions on James Hardie (JHX). I bought in just over a week ago at 6.07, hoping that in the medium to long term the company will return to prosperity. What is the general opinion of the company at the moment - given the recent debacle and threats of boycot (both product and governments being pressured by unions to sell their stock). Is JHX under valued? Potential?

Cheers,
Nik


----------



## ghotib (30 September 2004)

*Re: JHX - Problems almost over and a return to better times?*

Hi Nik;  

A week or so ago I posted a msg about JHX saying that I couldn't see any sense in the share price jump that happened after the Jackson report was made public. I hope they find their way back to prosperity too, if only because that's the best way to ensure that the victims are paid, but the road looks very rocky to me. I stress that this is personal opinion, not advice.   

It's true that the report said "no legal liability", but that was the case for cigarette companies too until recently. Like them, James Hardie has a record of denying that its product was harmful when they knew that it was, and then they went into this sleazy-looking arrangement to avoid paying compensation without actually saying so. The company might (only might, IMO) stay out of the courts in this country, but the political, union, and public pressure is unlikely to go away and it's already moving overseas. There were protests (which alone don't achieve much but which happened mighty fast) at the AGM in the Netherlands. And just this morning I heard a report that lawyers in the US are looking at the compensation issue. If the company gets caught up in the US courts, then it faces unknowable legal costs there in addition to its unknowable compensation liabilities here. (As far as I know their products in the US, which is now the largest part of its business and the source of its major growth prospects, were not asbestos based and there isn't a product liability issue in the US.)

As I said, I hope Hardies gets through this and again becomes a company people can be proud to work for as well as happy to own. I wouldn't bet my retirement on it though.

Ghoti


----------



## tristanh (4 October 2006)

*JHX- James Hardy - What's happening?*

Hi all,

I'm reasonably new to charting, and just getting my feet wet. I brought some James Hardy shares (JHX) a few days ago, after drawing in trend lines and looking at the long term picture. To me, it looks as though James Hardy (was) currently trading at the bottom of a trading range, heading up. However, yesterday and today there are 2 bearish engulfing candles which to me doesn't fit in with my analysis. Does anyone else have a bit more insight as to what may be happening? I have a stop loss at $7.20, so I'm hoping it'll start going back up before that ! ;-)

Cheers
Tristan


----------



## Ken (4 October 2006)

*Re: JHX- James Hardy - What's happening?*

i got some at 6.70.

if they go to $8 i will still be holding on to them.

they are undervalued at the moment, slow down in housing has been major results of decline in sp, but they have a monoply in US.


----------



## tristanh (4 October 2006)

*Re: JHX- James Hardy - What's happening?*

Well it has a trading range of about $2. I got some at $7.45 and I'm expecting it to go to $8.50 in the short term and even up to about $9.50 before dropping back again. Does anyone else's analysis differ from this?

Edit: In other words, would someone please reassure me that the 2 bearish engulfing candles aren't a sign that it's trending back down again ! Grrr ! The volume is reasonably low so perhaps that's a good sign.


----------



## tristanh (6 October 2006)

What does people think the direction is of James Hardie in the immediate short term?

Cheers
Tristan


----------



## billhill (15 August 2007)

Anyone else think this stock is looking good for a short. Continued problems in the US housing sector plus what looks to be a breakdown. Its pulled back to around the $8 breakdown line which may be good for an short sell.


----------



## Ken (21 October 2007)

It has been hit hard as the sector has copped a belting from US housing etc.

The stock will go under $7.00 tommorow again you would expect with the market jitters

When we saw it go under $7.00 on thursday we saw the strength and it flew back to $7.20 on a down day.


The market is going to cool, and the US housing sector is slow, and james hardie is trading on a low PE ratio already. 


JHX should be a cyclical stock. So buying out of cycle is just the waiting game for when and if things pick up. They are still making good profits, and still have a monopoly.

I would like to see JHX in a booming housing market.


----------



## Ken (26 October 2007)

I have attached a picture of the 5 year chart for James hardie share price in the US.

It is interesting that is still in a long term uptrend but there is still some downside you would think.


----------



## kyrondgm (5 November 2007)

i see james hardie as a good long term buy, taking into consideration this 'good business model' there are indications that the co. will pick up once the housing market picks up again in the U.S....which i feel is still some way off...recommendation went from Buy to Accumulate when the U.S plant shut down, so probably wasnt the best time to get in!!


----------



## Ken (6 November 2007)

James hardie definitely in no mans land at the moment.

Sitting at no support levels and will be very volatile I suspect.


Its in the wrong sector right now. The market could get to all time highs and JHX could lose 10%. It will not follow the index.

Where is the positive news coming from to drive the share price... I cant see it in the near term.


----------



## kyrondgm (8 November 2007)

neither can i...jhx seems to be getting belted on a daily basis...all this 'the worst is yet to come' talk from the U.S isnt making it any better...
how long do property markets usually take to turn around from a slump? lol...


----------



## kyrondgm (13 November 2007)

bit of a rebound from james hardie today, any clues ppl? housing market in the u.s hasnt turned around already has it? lol


----------



## notting (26 July 2012)

Should get a reality check soon!!
New-home sales slump
Ramped up my short yesterday.

http://money.cnn.com/2012/07/25/real_estate/home-sales/index.htm?iid=EL


----------



## skc (26 July 2012)

notting said:


> Should get a reality check soon!!
> New-home sales slump
> Ramped up my short yesterday.
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2012/07/25/real_estate/home-sales/index.htm?iid=EL




You've been talking about this short forever... have you been averaging up? 

While I don't disagree that JHX share price appears to be defying fundamentals - it's been doing that for so long now I have to resign to the fact that I am probably just wrong.

Or may be you should consider respecting your stop, or accept the good old saying about relative strength between your bank account and market irrationality.


----------



## notting (26 July 2012)

Yes. All good points.
I am expecting weakness because the market was over exited about the recent housing reports from the US which can be volatile on a short term basis.  The base is so low and it's more about old homes finally being sold after 4 years not new homes so much.
The way I have been managing this trade, although it is getting along way from my initial entry is buying large chunks of it back when it dips (have been in profit twice) and then shorting again when it pops on silly days.  So although I started shorting somewhere in the mid 7s, can't remember what price it was, am only 1% off the mark with a pretty heavy trade.  
I could be wrong and always expect that, but so far the damage has been limited to the dividend short on about half the volume I have now.  Things ain't that great and it's trading at about 8.70 if you add the div taken out so not worried at all.  Sometimes I just enjoy the rhythm.  
Unconventional but I'm not giving up yet.
If it cuts through 8.50 with attitude, as you can see on the weekly, I will be starting to shake! And all the worlds problems would have been solved.


----------



## skc (26 July 2012)

notting said:


> If it cuts through 8.50 with attitude, as you can see on the weekly, I will be starting to shake! And all the worlds problems would have been solved.




Your money your call. But have a plan now and stick to it. It's difficult to plan things when you are "starting to shake".


----------



## notting (30 July 2012)

skc said:


> Your money your call. But have a plan now and stick to it. It's difficult to plan things when you are "starting to shake".




Was shaking so much when it hit 8.60 managed to stop out of most of it at 8.37
Interestingly it backed off that previous resistance pretty hard but bounced of firdays pivot at 835.
So still in pos mood for today safer to limp away, but will whatch closely to get in as now will be it's ultimate test.


----------



## notting (13 August 2012)

There it goes touched on 7.71 down significantly from 8.60.
Held a about 15% or what I was stopped out on.
Hate the way it can shake you out, psych you out and just keep murdering you if you refuse to let go and hang on.
The problem with shorting is that it happens so fast when it turns.
I love that saying, 'the market can remain wrong, longer than we can remain solvent.'


----------



## piggybank (14 November 2013)

Todays activity report certainly got some people excited in the stock:- 

http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=JHX&E=ASX&N=767579

It closed 15% up (@$12) on large volume (3.5 Million).


----------



## piggybank (31 December 2013)




----------



## piggybank (11 February 2014)

P&F Daily Update:-


----------



## peter2 (22 March 2015)

I like this narrow consolidation of price at all time highs. Friday's close is a new all time high close (break-out on line chart).

Both weekly and daily OBV, TMF are above their averages and rising.


----------



## ukulele (21 May 2015)

I often follow www.theage.com.au "markets live" page and a couple of days ago there was a reference to Credit suisse saying that they were tipping a special dividend at James Hardie

"However, we are increasingly confident of a full-year special dividend (22cps), which is likely to attract interest from income/yield investors and see the stock trade above fair value"

I found the AFR link: http://www.afr.com/markets/equity-markets/special-dividend-tipped-at-james-hardie-20150518-gh41sc (it opens for me without subscription)

What's interesting to me is that they "tipped" a special dividend of 22 cents and low and behold before market opens today we get the FY report from JHX declaring a special dividend of exactly 22 cents. It just goes to show you how much we are able to get as information compared to the big boys.


----------



## VSntchr (21 May 2015)

ukulele said:


> What's interesting to me is that they "tipped" a special dividend of 22 cents and low and behold before market opens today we get the FY report from JHX declaring a special dividend of exactly 22 cents. It just goes to show you how much we are able to get as information compared to the big boys.




I'm not quite sure how to interpret your post, but if you are suggesting we are at a disadvantage; I am not so sure that this example is a perfect example. JHX has been delivering special divs with each FY result for the last couple of years. So based on result modelling on the mgmt guidance and a bit of educated guesswork I think arriving at 22cps was pretty foreseeable. 

JHX result shows that the markets thirst for capital management initiatives continues.


----------



## ukulele (21 May 2015)

Hey thanks VS. Yes that's what I was implying. I don't know all things James Hardie so I didn't know they do special dividends so often. 

I do agree that this isn't the best example as the public got the information a couple of days before the actual profit announcement. I was happy in this case as "buy on the rumour sell on the fact" worked well for me and I only held for a couple of days.


----------



## greggles (10 August 2018)

James Hardie Industries share price knocked down 7.58% to $21.56 today after the release of their latest quarterly financial results.

Net profit grew 58% to $US90.6 million for the three months to 30 June, but the company warned 2018/19 financial year profit will be between $US300 million and $340 million rather than the $US313 million and US$358 million range expected by analysts.


----------



## bigdog (9 August 2019)

ASX Ann today




9/08/2019 7:30:54 AM Q1 FY20 Results Materials
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190809/pdf/447bkm025ngvzv.pdf


----------



## Trav. (25 January 2020)

JHX going well.......extremely well with ATH set @ $31.68 on Friday.

Don't worry about the gaps, just power on up !!!






not held


----------



## Smurf1976 (2 October 2020)

Trav. said:


> JHX going well.......extremely well with ATH set @ $31.68 on Friday.



And on 1 October another new ATH reached, the stock having more than fully recovered from the major plunge earlier in the year.

Given the market overall has been somewhat lacklustre in recent weeks that's would seem to be a positive sign for this stock.


----------



## rcw1 (9 November 2022)

Good morning,
Is JHX impressing analysists??


James Hardie cut to Accumulate: CLSA
James Hardie target price cut 12pc to $37: Citi
James Hardie target price cut 10pc to $47.40: UBS
James Hardie cut to Sector Perform: RBC
Hmmmmmmmmm

Have a very nice day today.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------

